# Different sets for fox and coyote.



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

What sets do you make most often, or have the most success with? Dirt hole, flat, urine post, ect.
I use them all at different times but some trappers I have spoken with use just one, the dirt hole. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

My favorite sets for coyote are on water hole mounds in cattle pastures. The ground is saturated with cattle urine and plenty of cow chips to use for flat sets and dirt hole. Make the sets on the south end and on top of the mound with a good lure. This is to take advantage of more sunshine to keep it dry. Also the wind keeps the snow off. Have taken doubles on many occasions with this set, of course you have to wait until all the live stock are out of pastures, a skunk carcass or two in the immediate vicinity for an addional attracter, O f course you have to live in a ranching community like I do, madtrapper


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

We mostly use dirt holes but this year we are planning to use less dirt holes and more flat urine/crap sets just because all trappers around here use dirt holes and coyotes are getting used to them....especially if they're been pinched before!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Take'em close
are yor from ND and if so you must be from out west to have quite a few people still trapping to get the coyotes used to the dirt hole sets good to hear that there is still some people out trapping


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Nope....I'm from Wyoming. There are quite a few people around here that use dirtholes....thats why I'm switching to flat sets or ditch sets.


----------

